# Aillio Bullet R1 shipping has begun



## NetDoc (Dec 19, 2015)

I know that many of you (myself included) have been waiting for the Aillio Bullet R1 to ship. Well, they have begun shipping a few, and have said they will ship all by mid-April. I have set up a Facebook User's Group for those of us who are awaiting our Bullet. This will allow us to post photos, exchange roasting profiles, experiences, etc. Please come and join. I will be happy to create an administrators group and make sure the group stays "spam free." It can be searched as: the Aillio Bullet R1 Users Group or linked here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1667530986833160/Come on over, sign up and post an introduction.


----------

